# Was ist ein Open-Source-Projekt ?



## Machilles12 (17. Mai 2011)

Was ist ein Open-Source-Projekt ****
Sorry, wenn dieses Thema hier nicht rein passt, ich weiß leider nicht, wo es am besten aufgehoben ist.

LG


----------



## Leola13 (17. Mai 2011)

Hai,

ein Project wo der Quellcode des Programmes (z,B,) für jeden frei zugänglich ist.

Open_Source

Ciao Stefan


----------



## llf (23. Juni 2011)

Ein OpenSource Projekt ist ein Projekt, das wie z.B. wie der Mozilla Firefox oder der VLC Player ein Projekt ist, das für jeden frei zugänglich ist und jeder den Source Code einsehen kann, compilen und ändern. Zum Beispiel der Linux Kernel ist eins der bekanntesten Projekte.


----------



## franz007 (24. Juni 2011)

Das Entscheidende an OpenSource oder Freier Software ist nicht nur der offen einsehbare SourceCode sondern vor allem die Lizenz unter der du diesen verwenden dafst.
Siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freie_Software


----------

